# Nail polish and work?



## JelacaMakeup (Jun 16, 2012)

I work as a waitress on sundays, and so I always find it annoying as I'm not allowed to wear nail polish so I can't apply polish towards the end of the week! Does anyone else have this issue? haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dorab01 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have! I do a lot of nail art with long nails. But as I am working in uniform I am actually not allowed. But I have asked my boss and got a special permit from her. She thinks my nails are beautiful and I get a lot of attention for them


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 12, 2012)

I never thought about some places not allowing employees to wear nail polish, but it makes sense for people in the health field or restaurants and some others. My only worry getting my first office job was whether I had to only wear boring neutrals because it's more "professional." That mindset went out the window after awhile and now I'm not too shy about what I have on my nails, whether it's a crackle top coat or glitter. Nobody's ever complained so I just keep goin' with it!


----------

